# How to avoid over smoking bacon?  Cold smoke...



## sub-80 (Jun 10, 2012)

My bellies have been dry-curing for 4-5 days now...so smoking isn't far off.

I know the 'how much smoke' question is a subjective one.  Some like it really smoky...others want to taste the smoke but not have it overpowering the bacon.  I'm probably in the latter group.

Perhaps I'm thinking about this now because I just finished my first batch of cold smoked cheese and the smoke smell was overwhelming upon completion.  I sort of expected this, since the research I did informed me to seal the cheese and wait for smoke to mellow...up to 4 weeks or longer (some say less time)

Is this waiting process also necessary for bacon to allow the smoke to mellow?  I've seen pictures of beautiful bacon that has been cold smoked for hours...and I love that red bark appearance.  But I also wonder if those beautiful bacons were made by those that love a real heavy smoke flavor.  

I'm making this bacon for myself of course...but also giving a good portion to my dad for fathers day.  I think our smoke preferences are similar...not too much...but certainly enough (if that makes sense)

Does cold smoked bacon need to mellow?  And are the effects of the waiting process as dramatic as I've heard they can be with smoked cheese? 

I'm using the AMZN pellet...was going to either use all apple, or my own version of Todd's Pitmaster's Choice...haven't decided.  I was also going to smoke for about 6-8 hours, lighting both ends of the AMZN (only lit one end for the cheese...which went for a hair over 2 hours).

I want the nice color...but I don't want it overpowering...is it possible to acheive both?

Thanks...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2012)

Apple will be milder than the Blend though it is good. If you let the Bacon Rest it will mellow. The color comes mostly from the the build up of smoke on the surface so I don't know of a good way to get light smoke and color. I have heard that some types of wood give more intense color, not sure but I think it was using Pecan or Alder that gives more color faster...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 10, 2012)

Sub-80 said:


> My bellies have been dry-curing for 4-5 days now...so smoking isn't far off.
> I know the 'how much smoke' question is a subjective one.  Some like it really smoky...others want to taste the smoke but not have it overpowering the bacon.  I'm probably in the latter group.
> Perhaps I'm thinking about this now because I just finished my first batch of cold smoked cheese and the smoke smell was overwhelming upon completion.  I sort of expected this, since the research I did informed me to seal the cheese and wait for smoke to mellow...up to 4 weeks or longer (so say less time)
> Is this waiting process also necessary for bacon to allow the smoke to mellow? It's not essential, but the bacon improves with time. I've seen pictures of beautiful bacon that has been cold smoked for hours...and I love that red bark appearance.  But I also wonder if those beautiful bacons were made by those that love a real heavy smoke flavor. It does require some time for cold smoked bacon to acquire a lot of color.
> ...


----------



## sub-80 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks JJ and DDF

Maybe I should just light the one end and go for shorter times to start.  I guess you can always add smoke, but it's harder to take it away.  And I think I'll stick with the milder apple for this round of bacon too...

I know most purests in the bacon smoking world seem to prefer the cold smoking method to hot (with the exception of Ruhlman).

I wonder if there is any logic to cold smoking for 2-3 hours...then an additional couple hours with some (not a lot) of heat added.  I wonder if this would aid in color.  I'm using a weber kettle.  I've heard of some that just light a couple coals to add heat.  Ive also heard of some starting cold and gradually increasing the temp of the chamber to about 125 (I know fat would be rendering at this point so I guess it wouldn't 'officially be a cold smoke).


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 10, 2012)

I sometimes smoke sausages for several hours and then bump up the temperature to 140 for a couple hours for color...them on to poaching or steaming, but really the color is only for looks. Flavor is what I'm most interested in.


~Martin


----------



## sub-80 (Jun 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I sometimes smoke sausages for several hours and then bump up the temperature to 140 for a couple hours for color...them on to poaching or steaming, but really the color is only for looks. Flavor is what I'm most interested in.
> ~Martin



Agreed Martin...flavor is the most important end goal.  And I suppose when it's sliced you don't notice the exterior as much anyway.  

The selfish side of me wants it to look beautiful like the ones I've seen...the take a picture and show the old man on fathers day (this is where your sliced bacon came from...'look what I did).  But at the end of the day, that's just being silly I guess.

But I also wanted to be able to cook some up for him on Fathers Day (as a taste) after our round of morning golf...while we were waiting on the bone-in ribeye dinner.  He doesn't know I'm doing this for him...and I wanted to be able to be there when he tried it the first time...instead of giving him some vac sealed packs and telling him to wait to try.  Poor planning on my part...live and learn.


----------

